# Axiogame.com



## crashpsycho (Jun 23, 2018)

Anyone have an ETA on when sx os will be sent? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## leerz (Jun 23, 2018)

i ordered from them around 11am PST - 

no reply until 5pm, i cancelled my order and tried a different seller - r4ib9s page gave me a code 10 minutes after paying.


----------



## Bakke (Jun 23, 2018)

It took me 3 days with 3 emails. Last one was rough and they replied it to me:

*XPSJKFHTNASD I sent to you before *

...and nothing else.

Guess pushing them with emails worked.


----------



## TooEazyy_- (Jun 23, 2018)

Ordered 9pm cst last night.
Still nothing.


----------



## falcon212 (Jun 23, 2018)

Are guys buying SX OS or SX Pro?

If I buy SX Pro, will the the code comes in the packaging? or need to wait for them to send via email as well?


----------



## TooEazyy_- (Jun 23, 2018)

falcon212 said:


> Are guys buying SX OS or SX Pro?
> 
> If I buy SX Pro, will the the code comes in the packaging? or need to wait for them to send via email as well?



I ordered the SX OS.
The file is already in the usb dongle if you get the Pro


----------



## falcon212 (Jun 23, 2018)

Got it! thanks man.

Ordered from Axiogame, and I got email order status "complete" - they give me tracking code, but it does not work...


----------



## TooEazyy_- (Jun 23, 2018)

falcon212 said:


> Got it! thanks man.
> 
> Ordered from Axiogame, and I got email order status "complete" - they give me tracking code, but it does not work...



Give it a little time, whoever their shipper is is probably still processing it


----------



## falcon212 (Jun 23, 2018)

TooEazyy_- said:


> Give it a little time, whoever their shipper is is probably still processing it


Yea, will see in a couple of days! Can't wait! haha


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2018)

falcon212 said:


> Yea, will see in a couple of days! Can't wait! haha


Ordered mine at 7PM last night, arrived in my spam folder at 8AM this morning (I suspect this is because of timezone differences as it was like 11PM or something for them when I ordered)


----------



## TooEazyy_- (Jun 24, 2018)

Tilde said:


> Ordered mine at 7PM last night, arrived in my spam folder at 8AM this morning (I suspect this is because of timezone differences as it was like 11PM or something for them when I ordered)


Lucky, I emailed them asking about it and they asked for an order number. I never got one I don’t think..


----------



## bajul (Jun 24, 2018)

where I can sell the SX OS code in this forum because I have 30 unused codes


----------



## Kafluke (Jun 24, 2018)

Axiogames sent me my code for SX OS to the email that I used when I bought it. It was in my spam folder. Check your spam folder.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2018)

Kafluke said:


> Axiogames sent me my code for SX OS to the email that I used when I bought it. It was in my spam folder. Check your spam folder.


How long did it take for that code to appear in your inbox/spam folder?


----------



## TooEazyy_- (Jun 24, 2018)

Kafluke said:


> Axiogames sent me my code for SX OS to the email that I used when I bought it. It was in my spam folder. Check your spam folder.


I’ve been, still nothing..


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2018)

Sasori said:


> How long did it take for that code to appear in your inbox/spam folder?


Just checked it had been 8 hours, but again thats because they weren't working overnight.


----------



## Kafluke (Jun 24, 2018)

Sasori said:


> How long did it take for that code to appear in your inbox/spam folder?


I bought it when it first became available for preorder. It was in my spam folder on 21st


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2018)

Kafluke said:


> I bought it when it first became available for preorder. It was in my spam folder on 21st


That's probably them just trying to handle the magnitude of pre-orders.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 24, 2018)

bajul said:


> where I can sell the SX OS code in this forum because I have 30 unused codes


In the Trading section, when you have enough posts to access it.


----------



## S3phi40T (Jun 24, 2018)

Ordered yesterday, today they started shipment. As it's Sunday and I believe post doesn't work on Sundays even in China, it's generated package number and will be available during the week but hell that was fast!!
...after I have read already on the forum, I thought it will stick on "processing" for a week or until 10th of July as other re-sellers state next batch will be shipped "before 10th of July".
Happy as hell!!

https://i.imgur.com/Ajk8dz6.png


----------



## falcon212 (Jun 24, 2018)

S3phi40T said:


> Ordered yesterday, today they started shipment. As it's Sunday and I believe post doesn't work on Sundays even in China, it's generated package number and will be available during the week but hell that was fast!!
> ...after I have read already on the forum, I thought it will stick on "processing" for a week or until 10th of July as other re-sellers state next batch will be shipped "before 10th of July".
> Happy as hell!!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Ajk8dz6.png



Are you able to check the tracking number? if yes, which website did you check it on?

Mine says number not found, used 17TRACK app on my iphone


----------



## S3phi40T (Jun 24, 2018)

falcon212 said:


> Are you able to check the tracking number? if yes, which website did you check it on?
> 
> Mine says number not found, used 17TRACK app on my iphone


Not yet as it's Sunday.
As per my experience with China post, they generated mailing/tracking number and but parcel is still not physically delivered to the post office.
Wait couple working days.


----------



## falcon212 (Jun 24, 2018)

S3phi40T said:


> Not yet as it's Sunday.
> As per my experience with China post, they generated mailing/tracking number and but parcel is still not physically delivered to the post office.
> Wait couple working days.


Got it, I was given the code on Friday, I will wait until Tuesday perhaps, hope it's updated  thanks for the info


----------



## cyris69 (Jun 24, 2018)

Canceled my modchipdirect sx pro order and grabbed these guys SX OS,  got an  account  email  but no  order confirmation and my account shows nothing.. How  long  until  people  get an order email.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2018)

cyris69 said:


> Canceled my modchipdirect sx pro order and grabbed these guys SX OS,  got an  account  email  but no  order confirmation and my account shows nothing.. How  long  until  people  get an order email.


Mate, this thread is 1 and and a quarter pages long, your question already has an answer. Look through the thread before asking your question.


----------



## cyris69 (Jun 24, 2018)

Tilde said:


> Mate, this thread is 1 and and a quarter pages long, your question already has an answer. Look through the thread before asking your question.



Well, except I'm not wondering about a product being shipped. I'm asking purely if people got confirmation order emails as I found it odd I didn't. So if you want to be a dick maybe try reading first?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2018)

cyris69 said:


> Well, except I'm not wondering about a product being shipped. I'm asking purely if people got confirmation order emails as I found it odd I didn't. So if you want to be a dick maybe try reading first?


When you're right you're right. I didn't get a confirmation email, just the activation key.


----------



## cyris69 (Jun 24, 2018)

Tilde said:


> When you're right you're right. I didn't get a confirmation email, just the activation key.



Thanks


----------

